# Latin Resources Suggestions



## Flaminius

Hello posters,

I am pleased to announce the opening of Latin Resources Suggestion sticky. This thread accepts suggestions for resources that help learners in various aspects of the Latin language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Latin Resources post in the Welcome thread of the Latin Forum. Please note that this thread is NOT the Latin resources collection but a place to suggest resources that other posters may find useful.


*Format*

Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description (1 or 2 lines) of the Web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. one and only one *category label*

Below is an example contribution:


> Softwares
> http://abctajpu.mozdev.org/ - A Firefox add-on to enable easy input of Unicode characters: to enable macron and brevis shortcuts.


*

Category labels*

In order to easily locate resources, approved links are going to be sorted in separate sections, each of which consisting of links relevant to a particular section. Please use category labels to suggest where the posted resources should belong to. Below are the category labels tentatively created. If you come up with a resource that fits in none of the labels, you are free to propose a new category label in your suggestion post.

Online Lessons/Tutorials, Words and Phrases, Literature, Pronunciation, Web Services, Media, About Latin, Dictionaries and Other Reference, Softwares


*Use of this thread*

This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our Latin resources collection before posting suggestions.* To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact Latin Forum moderators via PM (Flaminius, brian and Cagey).

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.


Regards,
Flaminius
Latin Forum moderator


----------



## AngusRF

Hallo,

www(dot)albertmartin(dot)de/latein (I'm not permitted to write simple URLs)
Ein deutsch-lateinisches Wörterbuch mit knapp 40.000 Stichwörtern
Dictionaries

Grüße

ich


----------



## Nicanor

Hola!

Agrego dos que no vi en la lista, a ver que les parece. Son textos latinos, filosóficos y literarios:

http://www.corpusthomisticum.org/   Aquí están las obras completas de Tomás de Aquino en latín, y tiene un index muy útil que permite ratsrear una palabra específica en toda la obra, o la sección que ustedes elijan.

http://www.hs-augsburg.de/~harsch/augusta.html  La bilblioteca Augustana, allí hay textos muy interesantes. 

Espero que les sirva.....

Saludos para todos

Nikki


----------



## XiaoRoel

Recursos sobre el mundo clásico, sus lenguas y sus culturas para hispanohablantes con breves comentarios. La página está enfocada a hispanohablantes de cualquier nivel interesado en el mundo clásico, pero cualquiera puede sacar partido por poco español que conozca.

http://clasicas.usal.es/portal_recursos/
Magnífica página renovada en 2009 y punto de partida para un hispanohablante en relación al Mundo Clásico.

http://www.chironweb.org/wiki/index.php/Portada
Chirón, la cadena más seria e importante en España de blogs, recursos, y un largo etcétera de contenidos. Mucha intervención de profesionales de la enseñanz de lengus clásicas.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/687798/RE...NSENANZA-DE-LAS-LENGUAS-Y-LA-CULTURA-CLASICAS
Interesante PDF de Carlos Cabanillas con acertados comentarios del autor. Recomendable su lectura antes de emprender búsquedas sobre latín y griego.

http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/latingriego/Palladium/_comun/eshome.php
Proyecto Palladium. Los recursos oficiales del ministerio de Educación español. Con todo lo necesario para la enseñanza del latín, del griego y de la cultura clásica. Muy recomendable para docentes.

http://blog.pompilos.org/archivo/recursos-de-internet-para-pizarra-digital
Pues lo dicho, recursos de clásicas para pizarra digital. Interesante para profesores.

http://extremaduraclasica.com/
Página completísima y de visita imprescindible. Mucho material didáctico y una especial atención a Extremadura.
http://www.ugr.es/~odiseo/clasinet.html
Interesante ponencia sobre Internet y Filología Clásica. Actualizada a 2003. La conferencia en PPT del 2008: http://www.slideboom.com/presentations/5600/Preparar-Flock

http://www.avempace.com/departamentos/departamento-de-latin
Buena página de recursos orientados. Muy útil para docentes.

http://www.culturaclasica.com/
Proteico portal de cultura clásica español. De todo. Un poco abigarrado, pero útil.

http://www.ucm.es/info/archiepi/aevh/feo3.html
El portal de la epigrafía de la Hispania Romana (también Portugal). Búsqueda sobre mapa.

http://www.wga.hu/index1.html
Importante Galería de Arte en línea. Fundamental en el estudio de la Mitología. En inglés y húngaro. Con buscador e índice de artistas.

http://www.museodelprado.es/
La página del Museo del Prado, también fundamental para la Mitología y la Iconografía.

https://campusvirtual.ucm.es/SCRIPT/portal-5859886-1/scripts/serve_home
Repertorio Iconográfico de la Mitología Clásica de la Complutense.

http://www.ucm.es/centros/webs/fghi...ios%20Iconogr%E1ficos%20&a=invest&d=17462.php
Material didáctico del mismo Seminario de Estudios IconoGráficos de la Complutense.

http://museoarteromano.mcu.es/
Museo Nacional de Arte Romano. España. Emerita Augusta. Con visita virtual y muchos datos.

http://man.mcu.es/index.html
Página del Museo Arqueológico Nacional de España. Con buscadores.

http://www.liceus.com/cgi-bin/index.asp?opcion=1
Así se presenta este interesante portal de humanidades:
“Liceus, Portal de las Humanidades es un espacio amplio y sin límites dedicado a la Difusión y Comunicación Cultural en torno al mundo de las Humanidades “el dominio del ser humano”.
El usuario puede encontrar una amplia gama de noticias, novedades, contenidos y actividades, que le sitúan en la máxima actualidad.”

http://interclassica.um.es/
Inter Classica: portal de Clásicas de la Universidad de Murcia, con una interesante Biblioteca de Incunables y muchos servicios para un nivel avanzado de estudios clásicos.

http://www.eehar.csic.es/
La página de la Escuela Española de Historia y Arqueología en Roma. del CSIC.

http://www.dicciomed.es/php/diccio.php
Diccionario médico-biológico, histórico y etimológico de dicciomed.es

http://www.dge.filol.csic.es/claros/claros.htm
Concordancia inscripciones griegas. Del Diccionario griego-español (DGE) de CSIC.

http://circuluslatinusmatritensis.blogspot.com/
Apasionante página en latín de contenidos sorprendentes del Circulus Latinus Matritensis.

http://www.coinarchives.com/a/
Página con buscador muy útil para numismática. En inglés


----------



## katlpablo

Del Ministerio de Educación del Gobierno de España: *didacTerion* - diccionario *Latín*/*Castellano*

Bienvenido al conjunto de utilidades para crear contenidos interactivos. 
Esta web está preparada para funcionar con Explorer 8, Mozilla 3, o Google Chrome.

Diccionario
http://www.didacterion.com/esddlt.php - Diccionario y morfología  [Ayuda del diccionario] El diccionario latino de didacTerion cuenta con más de 8000 términos latinos. Introduce un término o varios (menos de 40) y pulsa el icono de búsqueda [Buscar] Aquí aparecerá el texto anotado indicando enunciado y significado de las palabras. Haz doble click sobre los términos que no quieres buscar y anotar (aparecerán con ç).


----------



## Cattus

I suggest a website for learning Latin that I developed myself:

URL: http://www.latinedisce.net/

Description: It is a free web for learning Latin. It has exercises for practising vocabulary and the declensions.
It also has a basic dictionary (Latin-English, Latin-Spanish, Latin-Catalan).
The web is multilingual: English, Spanish, Catalan.

Category: online courses.

I hope you like it.

Regards,
Cattus.


----------



## metaphrastes

Hello, thanks for all resources.

I would suggest Diogenes by Peter Heslin, which is an excellent software, that works with the very same dictionaries from Perseus site: Liddell-Scott for Greek, and Lewis-Short for Latin. It recognizes the root from inflected words, and gives a morphological analysis.

Besides that, you may click any word in the definitions, and it will display the dictionary entry, if available. This way, it links English words of the definitions with Webster English dictionary.

Besides that, if one acquired Greek or Latin databases from Packard Humanities Institute, it will search these sources, always offline. Thus, it does a lot one might do in Perseus site, but offline, lightly and quickly.

The software works either on Windows as well Macs or Linux.

Diogenes


----------



## metaphrastes

Another very good resource, now for Latinists interested in Holy Scriptures:

"VulSearch 4.2 is a program for Windows (compatible with XP Service Pack 2, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1). There are no current plans for Mac, Linux or mobile versions: sorry!


View the Clementine Vulgate Bible with the Douay–Rheims translation side-by-side
Fast full-text searching of both bibles
Create bookmarks, cross-references and annotations
Integrated with the Latin dictionary program Words"
The Clementine Vulgate Project


----------



## wandle

This suggestion is a simple search tip.
In a Google search box, enter 'Charlton T' followed by the appropriate form of a Latin word (e.g. _amo_ or _mensa_).
This will bring up a result that takes you straight to the entry for that word in Lewis & Short.


----------

